# Point & Shoot Camera for around 15k for parents [URGENT]



## Rahul_Singh (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys could you please suggest a good point & Shoot camera for my parents, the only requirement that I have is that it should be easy to operate and have impeccable Image Quality.
I have read a lot of previous replies and I'm very confused!


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

By now you might have bough it. If not, check out WX series from sony.


----------

